# Early Repeater Mechanism: Advice Sought.



## beetle (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello there!

I dismantled a reapeater ca 1750 to replace the going train mainspring and am re-assembing it.

I am puzzled by the final arbor on the striking train. It is pinioned but carries no wheel or fly. It pivots in what looks like a cut off screw- headed bolt the pivot hole drilled off-centre. The bolt or plug turns but does not unscrew....as I hoped it would to allow the arbor to be fitted.

The only thought I have is that the plug would vary the pressure between the pinion and the last wheel thus controlling the rate of striking.

I will greatly value any advice on function of the arbor and whether it can be fitted by pressing out the plug. (It has taken me ten hours to get this far! )


----------



## justintime (Jan 27, 2010)

beetle said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I dismantled a reapeater ca 1750 to replace the going train mainspring and am re-assembing it.
> 
> ...


The run out wheels/pinions in the strike train are intended to govern the speed of the strike. The last arbor only has a pinion whose pivot goes into an adjustable pivot hole. Again this can be rotated so that the depthing of the pinion with the previous wheel also acts as a speed governor. Be careful, if it is turned so the pinion is hard into the wheel you can break the pivot !

Assembling is a matter of using long fine tweezers to locate the arbors one by one. Basically you work from the inner arbor outwards. The last being the arbor with just the pinion - which is on the edge of the movement. You should not need to remove the adjustable pivot hole. It is a matter of keeping the plates separated sufficiently to drop each of the arbors into place one by one. Needs a steady hand and nerves !


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Any chance of some photographs?


----------



## beetle (Jan 24, 2010)

Very many thanks to Justintime for his excellent and informed advice.

Re photos for ValvesRule: I can try when I can get on broadband. It takes me 10 min just to logon with my Orange modem.


----------

